# My first fosters :D



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

The local rat rescue I adopted Yuki and Apollo from got a request that they take mice however they have no experience with mice and the rescue is currently full ... I just upgraded Moki so his old cage was empty and have experience with mice so I offered to take them in and work with them until they are adopted out. ( Plus the rescue could not keep them contained even Moki's cage would not hold them they are TEEENY )

The girls ( I'm thinking Chloe and Cleo? )


































































Look how teeny 









Current cage


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Chloe and Cleo are lovely names :love1


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks  They seem very happy with their cage I love being a foster mommy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

For fosters, they are very nice!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yay. I want more. Doubt my boy would tho. Boo.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL thanks

and I know right I want more too but with 7 rats I have to wait until my pets start to die off and I dont want them to so I am happy with just my Moki


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I get that. We have three mice and two hedgies, I'd rather have them than... well, not.


----------

